# Need team hats?



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Need team hats made before the big tourney this weekend? Come by Lids in Cordova mall and see me and i'll hook ya up! We do free embroidery on orders of 12 or more hats. I can normally have them made the same day you come in and order. Already started some hats for Team TURSIOPS this morning and they look pretty awesome, I'm sure they'll get some attention anywhere they go! You can contact me in the store at 850-476-6553. 

Keith Morrison


----------

